# What are my fish doing? Mating?



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

Watch "Are my Fish doing the hancky pancky??? Cichlids" on YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSZaBWcWhNY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks more like those two want to mate (with the one hiding in corner).In a 20g tank one of them is not going make it IMO.I'm not a cichlid pro but yellow labs are pretty tough,especially on each other in tight quaters.


----------

